# Stomach Tacking



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Henry's stomach was tacked in March and he had a two week recovery period. We had to be very careful to limit activity during that time, especially the beginning. He was supposed to be in the equivalent of "bed rest". He ended up standing and walking too much, so he developed a fluid build up - but that resolved itself and he healed nicely. 

I think you doing the right thing - especially since his sire bloated. There is nothing more heartbreaking than almost losing or losing a pet.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Lucy had the gastropexy done at the same time as her spay in April. The incision was quite a big longer than if it would've just been the spay (the vet had to "get in there" a little more aggressively to actually staple the stomach) Her recovery was pretty straightforward - within a week she was feeling well enough to resume regular activities, but I kept her on a leash instead of letting her loose in the backyard for an additional week just to make sure her incision was healing well. 

I'm really glad we had it done during her spay - It gives me a little more peace of mind to know we've done what we can to prevent torsion in the (hopefully unlikely) event of bloat.


----------

